# Real classic TV channel needed on DBS!



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Dick Van **** and the Brady Bunch are gone from TV Land's latest schedule. Add them to the list along with once-prolific classics like Gilligan's Island, Perry Mason, Mary Tyler Moore that are no longer available on any national TV channel. People in a few markets are lucky enough to have independent channels that still carry these shows. I guess I'll have to give up TV in favor of DVD's...

Here are some of the bigger 50's-60's shows that (as far as I know) are not currently on any national channel:
Dick Van ****
Mary Tyler Moore (`70s)
Gilligan's Island
Brady Bunch
Get Smart
Bewitched
I Dream of Jeannie
Mr. Ed
Perry Mason
Alfred Hitchcock Presents
Donna Reed
My Three Sons
Car 54, Where Are You?
Route 66
The Lucy Show
Father Knows Best
Petticoat Junction
Hazel
Monkees
Make Room for Daddy
Ann Sothern/Private Secretary
I Spy
Dragnet
Dennis the Menace
Honeymooners
Superman


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Don’t you know classic TV is now the crap I grew up with 15 years ago. Full House, Fresh Prince, Roseanne, man that’s some quality TV  Just imagine in ten years or so, TV Land will be showing CSI and Law & Order. 

I had more hope for Sleuth. I was hoping it would be more then just the Universal library. I’d love to get Dragnet, Adam 12, Kolchak, Hillsteet and bunch of others back on TV. I hear ya, I’d love to get a real classic TV channel back.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually, Sleuth occassionally airs the old 1960s Dragnet series which was on Nick-At-Night in the late 80's and on TV Land about 4 years ago,


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't AmericanLife TV show a lot of classic TV shows? I thought they did.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, Adam, they do. Looking at their lineup, I don't see the shows that Jon listed. They have the "Color Honeymooners", but that's not the classic from the 50s colorized, it's from the 60s.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

how can you call full house a classic 

the show sucked :lol: ran for way too long


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Pez, them there's fighting words. LOL. I remember Full House when I was a kid. I thought it was a bit geeky back then only cuz NOBODY's family ever has the picture perfect happy ending and the honesty like that all the time.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> cuz NOBODY's family ever has the picture perfect happy ending and the honesty like that all the time.


Sure, there's another family with picture perfect happily ever after endings. It's a TV family and the show is just as corny. 7th Heaven.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

7th heaven that show stinks 

I do like mary and lucy though they are hot


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Free-to-air enthusiasts, as well as the lucky people like me who are served by an over-the-air affiliate, get to see some classic shows on RTN, the Retro TV Network. http://www.retrotelevision.net/ The exact mix of shows varies by station, but I've been enjoying The Wild Wild West, Mission Impossible, and Rockford Files episodes that I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

FTA Michael said:


> Free-to-air enthusiasts, as well as the lucky people like me who are served by an over-the-air affiliate, get to see some classic shows on RTN, the Retro TV Network. http://www.retrotelevision.net/ The exact mix of shows varies by station, but I've been enjoying The Wild Wild West, Mission Impossible, and Rockford Files episodes that I can't find anywhere else.


I didn't see Mission Impossible on that site.

I also clicked on Download and it said "page cannot be found."


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, the RTN site isn't perfect, but it was months before they had a site at all. 

WNGS and KWCE show Mission: Impossible episodes. KWCE has Get Smart on weekends; that's the only show on the OP's list that any RTN affiliate airs AFAIK. Most of them show Hogan's Heroes, but not KWCE. As I said, the exact mix varies by station.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WNGS isn't a bad station, but the station is owned by our local ABC affiliate and get's a lot of overflow from there. WNGS used to be our UPN affiliate, then it went independent now it’s RTN.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jon Ellis said:


> Dick Van **** and the Brady Bunch are gone from TV Land's latest schedule. Add them to the list along with once-prolific classics like Gilligan's Island, Perry Mason, Mary Tyler Moore that are no longer available on any national TV channel. People in a few markets are lucky enough to have independent channels that still carry these shows. I guess I'll have to give up TV in favor of DVD's...
> 
> Here are some of the bigger 50's-60's shows that (as far as I know) are not currently on any national channel:
> Dick Van ****
> ...


Brady Bunch marathon was on two weeks ago. They seem to be cycling through classics at 6AM PDT.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

FTA Michael said:


> Free-to-air enthusiasts, as well as the lucky people like me who are served by an over-the-air affiliate, get to see some classic shows on RTN, the Retro TV Network. http://www.retrotelevision.net/ The exact mix of shows varies by station, but I've been enjoying The Wild Wild West, Mission Impossible, and Rockford Files episodes that I can't find anywhere else.


Hopefully KBWB 20 soon to be fill in here will air Retro. Who know?


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

Adam Richey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't AmericanLife TV show a lot of classic TV shows? I thought they did.


they also carry china beach, combat,superman along with others, i've tried to get dishnetwork to carry this channel but you know the runaround you get
when you suggest a new channel, i like the way they say when listen to what you want (just not going to do anything about it.)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

KBWB whiiich was WB is called YourTV20. My your ours, strange branding. Anyone else have the Your moniker?


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

In Chicago, they've already got "U" and its counterpart, "Me." Plus, there's "i". So they'll have Me, U, My, and i!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

And if you wanna read while you are in the restroom on commercial, you could read US!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

cobra2225 said:


> they also carry china beach, combat,superman along with others, i've tried to get dishnetwork to carry this channel but you know the runaround you get
> when you suggest a new channel, i like the way they say when listen to what you want (just not going to do anything about it.)


It's not on D* either, David, but the surprising thing is, last I checked, it's one of the channels you can pick up with the FTA satellite setups.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

AmericanLife is available on Ku-band Galaxy 16, but requires a Digicipher receiver instead of the standard DVB.

America One used to be available on C-band IA 13, but it's scrambled now.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------

